# Merry Died



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

On thursday night I gave Merry her pellets at the same time I always give her them but when I woke up friday morning I noticed she hadnt touched them or been to the toilet either. So I called the vets and she went in later that night. The vet had a look at her teeth and said that her back teeth looked a bit too sharp so this may be the reason she stoped eating. She got an injection of antibiotics and another injection to stimulate her appitite. I was also given baytril to give her twice a day and some packets of bio laptis. She was booked in for her dental tomorrow morning but sadly today she had I think a fit. My poor girl was thrashing about and screaming in pain, it lasted for maybe 30 seconds and then she passed away in my arms. Her nose and eyes had been running but the vet just said that this was due to not feeling well with not eating but now I very much doubt that it had anything to do with her teeth at all. I will call the vet in the morning and see if he has a clue what might have killed my girl but in the mean time I thought I would see if anyone on the forum might know? 

Rest in peace my grumpy little girl, mummy loves you soo much xxxooxxoo


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear this it must have been horrific to see rest in peace little one


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry
Sleep tight Merry


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> so sorry to hear this it must have been horrific to see rest in peace little one


Yes it was and the noise she was making will stay with me forever......


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. RIP Merry, binky free at the bridge little one.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Merry. 
God bless. x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear it  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun that is horrible!! Am so sorry! RIP gorgeous Merry. xx


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm ever so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Merry is happy and healthy wherever she is now. xxx


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss . May she rest in binkie heaven!


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm am very sorry for your loss it is a scary thing to watch a bunny you love go through all that I know how it feels. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.....I just wish I knew what had been wrong with her


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So soory to hear about Merry 

Can you find out exactly what they gave her because Hope died the same way  After being to the vets for not eating(start of GI stasis) and the vet gave him a gut stimulant, antibiotics etc, he had been home hald hour and he had a fit and died...I am worrying that it may be the same thing  not sure what he had, can find the receipt out(thats why I always get one) to see what it was?

RIP Little One

*Heidi*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine what you went through.

Can you arrange for a PM to be carried out. I did but it was a long time ago very early 80s, I was convinced my boy had been poisoned by a neighbour. The outcome was that the police couldn't do anything about it because we had to prove intent. 

RIP Little one


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> So soory to hear about Merry
> 
> Can you find out exactly what they gave her because Hope died the same way  After being to the vets for not eating(start of GI stasis) and the vet gave him a gut stimulant, antibiotics etc, he had been home hald hour and he had a fit and died...I am worrying that it may be the same thing  not sure what he had, can find the receipt out(thats why I always get one) to see what it was?
> 
> ...


I still have the receipt so will hunt it out and let you know what she was given. Sorry you lost your bun too x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I am really sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine what you went through.
> 
> Can you arrange for a PM to be carried out. I did but it was a long time ago very early 80s, I was convinced my boy had been poisoned by a neighbour. The outcome was that the police couldn't do anything about it because we had to prove intent.
> 
> RIP Little one


Her body went to the crem today so I can no longer get a pm done......


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> On thursday night I gave Merry her pellets at the same time I always give her them but when I woke up friday morning I noticed she hadnt touched them or been to the toilet either. So I called the vets and she went in later that night. The vet had a look at her teeth and said that her back teeth looked a bit too sharp so this may be the reason she stoped eating. She got an injection of antibiotics and another injection to stimulate her appitite. I was also given baytril to give her twice a day and some packets of bio laptis. She was booked in for her dental tomorrow morning but sadly today she had I think a fit. My poor girl was thrashing about and screaming in pain, it lasted for maybe 30 seconds and then she passed away in my arms. Her nose and eyes had been running but the vet just said that this was due to not feeling well with not eating but now I very much doubt that it had anything to do with her teeth at all. I will call the vet in the morning and see if he has a clue what might have killed my girl but in the mean time I thought I would see if anyone on the forum might know?
> 
> Rest in peace my grumpy little girl, mummy loves you soo much xxxooxxoo


its funny you should mention the vet giving her the same medication as my vet gave me for my rabbit for the same simptons and i found her dead the next morning it makes me wonder if it was the medication now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

wacky said:


> its funny you should mention the vet giving her the same medication as my vet gave me for my rabbit for the same simptons and i found her dead the next morning it makes me wonder if it was the medication now


Thats scary, mine fitted about half hour after being given the same meds and died. Have commented on this thread. I am going to have to find out exactly what he was given, we need to know if this is becoming a common thing.

*Heidi*


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry to hear this, must have been awfull for you...and her bless 


without trying to hi-jack the thread can I ask, is it a known fact that buns are prone to fits when not well as ive noticed it mentioned in many threads over time. gracie had the start of stasis several weeks ago and we had to get her to an emergency vet, she was given 2 injections, 1 for pain the other to stimulate her gut and we were given the syringe mix to get her going again. she was ok later that day


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Thats scary, mine fitted about half hour after being given the same meds and died. Have commented on this thread. I am going to have to find out exactly what he was given, we need to know if this is becoming a common thing.
> 
> *Heidi*


yes i think we need to find out if it happens regular afster the same medication i think there is a limit to what you can give a rabbit so thats why i think a vet gives the same thing to every rabbit and hopes for the best thats my vew anyway we minght never know


----------



## voxie (Jan 16, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> She was booked in for her dental tomorrow morning but sadly today she had I think a fit. My poor girl was thrashing about and screaming in pain, it lasted for maybe 30 seconds and then she passed away in my arms.


This is heartbreaking.... 

RIP Merry... xxx


----------

